# Cool new lure that'll make you rock out!



## MackMan (Jul 8, 2012)

I recently was affected by mass advertising and broke down to buy a couple of the Head Banger Spitfire lures. They've got a great wiggle to them and they spitwater as well. Check out my out of the box impressions.


----------



## Cant.Git.Enuf (Jan 21, 2013)

I like that head wake and nothing really beats a big top water stroke! Ordered 2 silver shad and 2 pearl white. Little pricey at 14.99 each but I’ll give them a try.

Either look for a fishing report or find them in the for sale section in a week!


----------

